# ارجو الحل ( مشكله في ال automation studio)



## eraser_2020 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

انا عندي مشكله في ال ( automation studio ) اني كل ما افتح ال builder علشان اغير في valve معين مابلاقيش شكل ال valve اصلا موجود وبلاقي الصفحه فاضيه تماما وفي علامه x في اعلى يسار الصفحه وكانها ما تحملتش اصلا والمشكله دي بردوا بتظهر في حتت تانيه ذي لما اجي اشوف characteristic curve لبلف مثلا .. ارجو الرد لو سمحتواااااا


----------



## eraser_2020 (2 يناير 2013)

ايه ياجماعه ما حدش عارف حل للمشكله دي خااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
طيب لو حد يعرف لينك فيه automation studio 5.7


----------



## NSGNSG (20 نوفمبر 2014)

المشكلة دى ظهرت معايا فى الإصدار الجديد P6 64bit وعرفت ان دى مشكلة الكراك مش مشكلة البرنامج 
وحاليا جارى البحث عن طريقة لحل هذه المشكلة
ف حين وجدت برنامج اسمه HydraForce I-Design وهو مدعم من شركة برنامج Automation studio لتصميم ما تحتويه المكتبه من مكونات لجميع المجالات .... ففكرت انى احمل البرنامج ده وأحول منه المكتبه كلها إلى برنامج automation studio وتحميلها كمكتبة جدية خاصة بى داخل البرنامج ومش عارف ده هينجح ولا لا 
وع العموم لو حد وجد طريقة أسهل لحل هذه المشكلة بشكل اسهل ..............ياريت يفيد الجميع


----------

